# Male Syrian Hamster has red bump on penis



## serenap (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello, I was wondering If someone can help me please. My beautiful male Syrian hamster has a big swollen red lump at the bottom of his penis, and it looks like there is a tint of yellow too. I am worried It is infected.

Here is information about my hamster -
Age: From pet store we have had him for 1 1/2 years 
Gender: Male
Species: Syrian hamster

These are the details of my hamster's ailment -
When did it start: I think it was on Monday, when I noticed a little red bump on his penis, but since then it has gotten bigger and swollen, it looks like there is a tint of yellow too now.

He is still his usual very happy self and still eating.

I would really appreciate It If someone could help,
Thanks


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh I’d speak to the vet tomorrow and send them the pic.

If there’s pus, chances are he will need antibiotics.


----------

